# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal Reports] Ajouter un filigrane dans un rapport contenant des tableaux

## Citsun

Bonjour,

Crystal Reports fournit un exemple de rapport avec un filigrane "Confidentiel" prenant toute la dimension de la page seulement les lignes et les cadres dont j'ai besoin pour faire les tableaux de mon rapport passent tous derrire l'objet OLE qui est utilis...

Le seul moyen que j'ai trouv pour faire des lignes passant au dessus de l'image est d'utiliser les bordures des objets texte mais c'est bien insuffisant pour ce dont j'ai besoin.

Connatriez-vous un moyen de remdier a ce problme ?

Merci par avance.

Florian

----------


## pyth38

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu as trouv une solution ?

Cordialement,
pyth

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, 

problme toujours non resolu chez SAP.....

----------

